
Ask HN: How can I get into Software without absolutely 0 experience? - instaheat
I am currently a Mortgage Banker. Completely burned out. I need change. How can I break into an entry level Software position immediately with 0 experience? I have 0 savings, so going back to school is out of the question. It is also not plausible to learn on nights&#x2F;weekends. I need to be able to quit my current job and take a paycut; I am OK with that. Just want to get out while my sanity is in tact.<p>Help?
======
zeroprox
Are you talking about software development? If that's the case like any career
it's hard to just jump into a position with no knowledge of what you will be
doing. Programming isn't something that you can just find a job in overnight.
I would suggest attempting to spend some time at least on
[https://www.codecademy.com/](https://www.codecademy.com/) learning to code
with any time that you can spare. You don't necessarily need a degree to get a
job as a software developer but you will for sure at least need to know the
basics and learn the concepts of software development. Do a lot of googling
and learning to code. Create a few side projects to put on a resume to show
that you at least are able to produce results which an employer will want to
see. If you're not able to spend anytime with learning then why even look for
another career?

------
Rottweiler
You should first make sure this is really what you want to do.

It isn't glamorous. The pay is highly variable. The hours can be long and
stressful.

There are definitely only certain people who enjoy this kind of work and have
the aptitude for it.

------
cimmanom
If you can afford to take a pay cut, you can afford to spend less for a few
months at current salary to build up some savings. Then you’ll have more
options.

